# arbor table saw



## joez

Are table saw arbors meant to be precsion made, or is the responsibility for the consumers to get it trued themselves?

where could I get a reliable table saw arbor complete assembly, I want to make a homemade fret slotting saw for guitar fret boards.


----------



## unbob

The design of most table saw arbors may not be reasonably adaptable for what you want to do.
Perhaps a shaper spindle could work, they are more precision then the typical saw arbor, also built as a unit. Take a look at some of the "smaller" Grizzly shaper owners manuals on line. 
I mention those because of the good prices, and changeable cutter spindles. A question I would have is- What blades are you going to use, diameter, and what is the arbor hole size? Perhaps. a 1/2" standard "small" spindle could be used-modified.
I don't build guitars, just play them and fix them when needed.
The slots for frets are narrow, would probably require a special blade of some sort, maybe a slitting saw used on metal working machines, some are very narrow.
The spindle used, mounting, and drive pulley will have to clear the surface of the fret board when the blade is at the wanted depth.

"Are table saw arbors meant to be precsion made, or is the responsibility for the consumers to get it trued themselves?" 
No, they are not, consumer grade saws are pretty bad. The high end and other industrial grade machines are $


----------



## rick1955

http://www.doitbest.com/Saw+mandrels-Chicago+Die+Casting-model-1560-doitbest-sku-344746.dib
Saw mandrel. What kerf? My buddy used slitting saws to make fret saw.


----------



## rick1955

Better yet…
http://www.stewmac.com
Google guitar making forums. You are trying to reinvent the wheel or the guitar. No new questions, just new people asking old questions.


----------



## joez

I know what a stew mac blade is, 0.023" inch blade.

I just need help with a stable setup, here's a pic of a machine I want to build but just looking for a stable safe components.


----------



## unbob

Hey, I like that!
However its looks like it has no components that are store bought-except bearings.
The parts can be made on a small metal lathe.
Two things have to happen with the spindle.
The spindle has to be secured to bearings inner rings-nut or snap ring, to keep it from walking out. And preferably having a sleeve that fits between the two bearings inner rings.
The housing has to have a way of securing the bearings outer races-same as above, to keep them from walking out.


----------



## Beatnik

I've built a couple of machines turning three wing cutters using good quality double bearing mandrels. These turn 8 hours a day and going on 15+ years. I'll look at the manufacturer tomorrow if you want ?


----------



## joez

I will be very grateful if you would look for the manufacturer of the mandrel's Beatnik.


----------



## Beatnik

I don't know if these guys are still around ? MMC Mooradian MFG. Co. Woodworking Equipment Ball Bearing Mandrels. We run them all day at 3450 rpm cutting two stepped tenons in one inch material with three wing cutter heads.

Found one online that looks to be threaded like these only this one is a bit shorter than mine, has the arbor flange behind that chuck. They come with right or left handed threads, you would have to pay attention to which side of your table you mounted the mandrel depending on which thread you had.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mooradian-MMC-Wood-Working-Drill-Chuck-/261420918781?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cdde6a7fd


----------



## Beatnik

I'll add, these have zero slop and I run them with poly v-belts.


----------



## joez

Beatnik does the one on ebay have zero slop?


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Beatnick the spindle you show is usually used in engineering this is a modern copy and the another older copy is called a potts spindle. This was an idea originally used in ornamental woodturning and is usually driven overhead by a pulley belt system with a tool in the chuck Look up Holtzapfell potts spindle or similar in Ornamental woodturning a hobby of many European kings and is stunning I advise any of you who have never looked into this to do so you will be amazed see on youtube etc ,or on google.I highly recommend it to all my friends here.Alistair


----------



## joez

Scotsman I live in the USA, where could I possible get this spindle?


----------



## joez

thank you for you knowledge and interest.


----------



## Beatnik

Myself, I wouldn't hesitate at all using that one on ebay in a saw set up if the bearings are in good shape. That chuck looks to be just threaded on. For a blade with a 5/8 hole you would have to use an adapter insert to 1/2.


----------



## Beatnik

> Beatnick the spindle you show is usually used in engineering this is a modern copy and the another older copy is called a potts spindle. This was an idea originally used in ornamental woodturning and is usually driven overhead by a pulley belt system with a tool in the chuck Look up Holtzapfell potts spindle or similar in Ornamental woodturning a hobby of many European kings and is stunning I advise any of you who have never looked into this to do so you will be amazed see on youtube etc ,or on google.I highly recommend it to all my friends here.Alistair
> 
> - SCOTSMAN


I'm not coming up with alot, but found this one. Is this what you mean ? Pretty neat using different bits and patterns to come up with the designs.


----------

